
A programming language based on NAND completeness - planckscnst
https://github.com/Jellonator/Nandlang/blob/master/README.md
======
gus_massa
Looks like an interesting idea to implement as a modification of a standard
language instead of an new isolated language, so someone else can play with it
without learning all the new syntax quirks (only use the old well known syntax
quirks :)).

For example in Racket you can create a new language where the constants are
restricted to 0 and 1 and only nand is defined, and use the standard Racket
syntax with it. I've also seen some blogpost that modify Python in strange
ways. But I think you would prefer to use a C like language as initial
language.

------
planckscnst
For tldr, skip straight to the example. It illustrates the idea very well.

It could be neat to make something like this compile to a Minecraft world with
a redstone circuit.

